# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: Module در VB چیست ؟

## iranian-pc

من تا حالا برنامه نویسی کردم ولی تا حالا از module استفاده نکردم یعنی نوع 

استفادش نمیدونم چیه فقط اینقدر میدونم که باهاش توابع را میسازند (تعریف میکنند)

البته یه چیز های خیلی کمی بلدم ولی برنامه نویسی ام به صورت حرفه ای نبوده که بخوام

از ماژول استفاده کنم

هرکسی که آموزش کامل و حرفه ای از این module را داره و همچنین ساختن توابع اینجا بزاره

چند تا آموزش ساخت توابع و کارکردن با ماژول را بسازید  :متفکر:

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز اگز از ماژول تا حالا استفاده نکردید پس چطوری برنامه نوشتید ؟

تا حالا یک متغیر استفاده نکردید که تو کل پروژتون استفاده کرده باشید ؟
تا حالا یک کانکشن بانک ایجاد نکردی که تو کل برنامه ازش استفاده کنی ؟ آیا در هر روتین بانک اطلاعاتی رو بازو بسته می کنی ؟


فکر می کنم از سوالام متوجه شدی که کاربرد ماژول چیه

----------


## iranian-pc

شما درست میگید ولی برنامه هایی که من نوشته ام برای یادگیری خودم بوده و برنامه ی اساسی نبوده 

البته نه اینکه هیچی درمورد ماژول ندونم میخوام به صورت حرفه ای ساخت توابع و کار با ماژول را یاد بگیرم 

که برای اینکار نیاز به کمک دوستان دارم

----------


## M_P_1374

یه فرق اساسی ماژول با فرم اینه که مثلا شما میخواین یه Paint درست کنین که از خاصیت MultiPage طبعیت میکنه
شما باید در فرم اصلی وقتی یه ابزار انتخاب شد اطلاعات اون ابزار رو تو یه ثابت تعریف کنید
اون ثابت بهتره توی ماژول با Public تعریف بشه البته تمام کارایی ماژول از فرم گرفته شده فقط امکان کنترل خاصیت ابزار ها رو نداره
شما میتونین همه کد های ماژول رو به فرمتون اضافه کنین فقط توصیه میکنم اگه از دو یا چند فرم استفاده میکنین توابع API و توابع برنامه نویسی رو توی ماژول ها بنویسید 
در کل ماژول یک بسته ارتباطی یا همون Share Center هست
امیدوارم توضیحم کامل باشه

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

قبل از ايجاد تاپيك جستجو كنيد.
*ماژول*

----------


## iranian-pc

> قبل از ايجاد تاپيك جستجو كنيد.
> *ماژول*


 من جست و جو کردم ولی نمیدونم چرا پیدا نکردم

----------


## iranian-pc

یه سوال دیگه در مورد ماژول مثلا من این تابع Api را در ماژول نوشتم 



Private Declare Function SetDoubleClickTime Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal uInterval As Long) As Long 

اين تابع سرعت دابل کليک ماوس را تعيين مي کند حالا من وقتی این تابع رو نوشتم چطوری 

بفهمم سرعت دابل کلیکم چقدر بوده  یعنی چطوری ازش استفاده کنم

----------


## M_P_1374

1- از تابع اینطوری استفاده کنید
Public Declare Function SetDoubleClickTime Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal uInterval As Long) As Long
2- برای استفاده ازش جای uInterval سرعت مورد نظرتونو بنویسین
استفاده از تابع ربطی به ماژول نداره من فقط برای اینکه یاد بگیرین گفتم
لطفا سوالاتتون رو در تاپیک مربوط به خودش مطرح کنید

----------

